# Geekiest Linux Distro



## aku (Oct 10, 2006)

The Header Tells it all.. accordin to u which is the most geekiest distro?


P.S. is it worth downloadin solaris 10.. cuz i hrd dat 11 is on its way...???

From whr can i find previous version of distros.. like rhl7,8... mandrake 8..


----------



## kalpik (Oct 10, 2006)

Umm.. Gentoo?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2006)

ummmmm.. Dunno.. I m a noob... But i hv heard abt gentoo


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 10, 2006)

How about

FEDORA CORE 5????????????/


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

^^^
na, not at all 
i am using it


ya i think u can use Linux from scratch

[edited]fixed the typo


----------



## JGuru (Oct 10, 2006)

It's *Gentoo* beyond any doubt.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2006)

LFS and DIY Linux. Make your own distro and maintain it. What can be more geekier?
IMO wait for Solaris 11.


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

What about slackware? I've heard so much about it!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2006)

Nah it's not so geeky. But the thing about it is there are not too many tools available for system configuration so you have to learn editing the configuration files manually. That's the beauty of the distro. You can learn a lot by it. And it's system requirements is low too. Just go to it's site and see the specifications of the server it is running on.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Oct 10, 2006)

gentoo ftw!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2006)

If you don't want to do package management on your own then yeah it's gentoo. If you'd like to learn a lot then LFS or DIY is great but it's not maintainable in the long term unless you can gather a big team to help you out and then create a nice community around your distro.
Another project to look at is DFS - Debian from Scratch.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Linux from scratch for sure


----------



## Sykora (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, i agree that LFS is the geekiest. But that's with good reason. I'm tripping over myself just to keep my LFS up and running.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 10, 2006)

Agree With tech_your_future , Gentoo then Slackware .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 10, 2006)

i think all of linux is geeky


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 10, 2006)

Gentoo,just tried it for few days.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 12, 2006)

If it werent for linux, then i would have voted for OpenVMS 
I have an openvms account and damn, i cant even get to display a list of files in my home directory.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 12, 2006)

Bad Sys Admin


----------



## aku (Oct 12, 2006)

Got it... *www.osdata.com/oses/vms.htm


----------



## mediator (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea I too have various shell accounts and what I remember is VMS was quite different !


----------

